
Why Sweden rules the web  - vaksel
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/features/why-sweden-rules-the-web-1640950.html
======
zcrar70
3 out of 5 of those projects mentioned involve Niklas Zennstrom and Janus
Friis - so it perhaps isn't so much Sweden as a small group of people...

~~~
laut
And Friis is Danish. And the development of Skype mainly took place in Estonia
AFAIK.

------
whughes
Western Europe has a lot of weight in the English-speaking Web, perhaps
disproportionate to the population. Particularly prominent are the
Netherlands, the UK, and Germany as well. There seems to be a number of French
developers who work on low-level coding projects too.

